# Hillary’s Screamin’ Meanies



## Flanders (Dec 21, 2015)

*Hillary Clinton laid down a preemptive strike for betraying the country to the United Nations:*

“We now finally are where we need to be. We have a strategy and a commitment to go after ISIS which is a danger to us as well as the region, and we finally have a U.N. Security Council resolution bringing the world together to go after a political transition in Syria.”

Clinton claims US is ‘where we need to be’ in ISIS fight, takes heat
       Published December 20, 2015

Clinton claims US is ‘where we need to be’ in ISIS fight, takes heat | Fox News​
*Hillary intends to pick up right where the scum in the White House leaves off. 

NOTE: Taqiyya the Liar never once said he would hand over Americans to United Nations control. The United Nations dictating our immigration policies is the most egregious example of UN control.

Should Clinton somehow win the presidency, she can say ‘I told voters exactly what I intended to do. They voted for me; so they must agree with me.’ *

“ . . . we finally have a U.N. Security Council resolution bringing the world together to go after a political transition in Syria.”​
*If  Hillary Clinton needs the United Nations this country does not need Hillary Clinton. 

I believe that Tea Partiers already know which of the wannabes is no different than Hillary Clinton when it comes to surrendering America’s independence to the United Nations. Marco Rubio is the most obvious choice of the New World Order crowd in addition to his stand on amnesty for illegals. I also believe that Tea Party conservatives will shun him in the primaries. A few others are not far behind Rubio when it comes to pleasing the United Nations.  

Every Republican wannabe —— who does not lose the Tea Party vote —— can kick Hillary’s global government ass every way from Sunday, but Carly Fiorina is the one who gives Clinton the Screamin’ Meanies:   *

​
*I doubt if Fiorina can win the nomination. On the other hand, Tea Partiers, and rank & file Democrats, will vote for her in the general election —— if she pounds away at Clinton’s first loyalty. So far the other wannabes appear to be giving Clinton a pass on THE UNITED NATIONS.

Let me close with a reminder for Tea Partiers, and for Democrats, who might read this message. Hillary Clinton is an accomplished liar. Her hatred of America’s sovereignty is not new. Move the cursor to 7:50 *


*NOTE: Walter Cronkite and his kind did not make America, or the world, a better place.*


----------



## hadit (Dec 21, 2015)

I wonder when Hillary will address the foreign policy she headed up that was based on the idea that ISIS is the "JV team".


----------



## Flanders (Dec 21, 2015)

hadit said:


> I wonder when Hillary will address the foreign policy she headed up that was based on the idea that ISIS is the "JV team".


*To hadit: Never.

Thankfully, Tea Party conservatives, independents, and a few Democrats  will never vote for Clinton regardless of what she says. Democrat voters especially would do well to examine the person who: *

Says refugee refusal supported by NH Dem Maggie Hassan would ‘sacrifice our values’

Clinton Throws Hassan Under the Bus
       BY: Bill McMorris   
       December 21, 2015 5:00 am

Clinton Throws Hassan Under the Bus​
*Every time Hillary Clinton talks about values, the Internet should be flooded with a disclaimer “Your values are United Nations values —— not this country’s.”*

*Ditto for every Democrat who claims to speak for America’s values. 

On the light side, I read that she was late going back on stage for the debate. Apparently, she had to answer nature’s call during a commercial break. Hillary sitting on the throne trying to squeeze one off in a hurry is not a pretty sight.* 




https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...8q9YKc94UBX0VxelwCK5f6eDeYOEdoYfhjNvr6DpUyvQg


----------



## Flanders (Dec 22, 2015)

Flanders said:


> On the light side, I read that she was late going back on stage for the debate. Apparently, she had to answer nature’s call during a commercial break. Hillary sitting on the throne trying to squeeze one off in a hurry is not a pretty sight.


*The Donald has a point. How does one talk about Montezuma’s Revenge tastefully?* 

Standing before a crowd of 7,500, Trump recounted how Clinton was seconds late to the Democratic debate stage on Saturday night following a commercial break. Trump asked the crowd four times where Clinton had gone.  

   "I know where she went -- it's disgusting, I don't want to talk about it," Trump said, screwing up his face, as the crowd laughed and cheered. "No, it's too disgusting. Don't say it, it's disgusting."​ 
Donald Trump says Clinton’s bathroom break during the debate is ‘too disgusting’ to talk about

Donald Trump says Clinton’s bathroom break during the debate is ‘too disgusting’ to talk about​
*Question: Why didn’t Hillary lie? She would have looked important had she said she was late because she had to finish an important telephone call. That story would have done less damage than invoking diarrhea. 

Of course, the telephone lie could have backfired, too. Wise guys would surely ask: “Will she run to the crapper before she answers the phone?”*

​


----------



## Flanders (Jan 16, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Hillary intends to pick up right where the scum in the White House leaves off.


*Let’s all pray that the Republican will nail Hillary on this if she gets the nomination:*

. . .  President Obama has invented a new way to continue the influx of migrants from Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador and do it in a way that is deemed “legal.” He will simply re-categorize them as “refugees.”​
Obama grants 'refugee' status to new wave of migrants
    U.N. to pick Central Americans eligible for U.S. welfare
    Published: 16 hours ago
    Leo Hohmann

Obama grants ‘refugee’ status to new wave of migrants​


----------



## Flanders (Feb 4, 2016)

https://thetimedok.files.wordpress....-socialist-who-wants-to-destroy-us.jpg?w=1108
*Whatever can be said about Bernie Sanders is doubly true of Hillary Clinton because she has always been more deeply involved with the United Nations: *


Flanders said:


> Hillary Clinton is an accomplished liar. Her hatred of America’s sovereignty is not new. Move the cursor to 7:50
> ​


----------



## Flanders (Feb 11, 2016)

*Does the Chicago sewer rat ever tell the truth about anything?*

. . . according to a new report by a Jesuit-run research and social justice center in Honduras, the vast majority of people leaving this country do so primarily for economic reasons, not to flee violence.​ 
Study: Migrants in Honduras aren't 'fleeing violence'
            Posted By Leo Hohmann On 02/10/2016 @ 2:19 pm

Study: Migrants in Honduras aren’t ‘fleeing violence’​
*And when was the last time you heard a television mouth call Muslim combatants “United Nations economic refugees.”?*



Flanders said:


> Obama grants 'refugee' status to new wave of migrants
> U.N. to pick Central Americans eligible for U.S. welfare
> Published: 16 hours ago [Published: 01/15/2016 at 8:02 PM]
> Leo Hohmann


----------

